# SCGrassMan Soil Test Results



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=7338

Looks like mostly normal. Supposedly the MN, MG, and Cu are something the fertilizer will take care of.

Anybody see any glaring issues?

"MAI SIDE" is what I refer to as my "Hell Strip" which I think is primarily a poor irrigation issue.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

None. I wish I had such good soil here.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Their recommendations look good to me. CEC is low so double applications at half rate will be better than single monthly.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Supposedly the MN, MG, and Cu are something the fertilizer will take care of.


Which fertilizer are you planning to use that will take care of Mn and Cu?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> None. I wish I had such good soil here.


👌🏼


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

g-man said:


> Their recommendations look good to me. CEC is low so double applications at half rate will be better than single monthly.


So fertilizer every two weeks?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

desirous said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Supposedly the MN, MG, and Cu are something the fertilizer will take care of.
> ...


My understanding was that the trace amounts needed are in any of the fertilizers they carry locally. 5-0-20 is what was recommended to me.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@Ware I don't see anywhere on the tests that it indicate soil type as far as sand/clay/loam - was that an extra test?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes, I had to pay extra for a soil texture analysis.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ugh. Wish I had realized that, I wanted to put the correct soil type in the Rachio. I believe it's safe to say I have sandy clay though.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

You could always do a jar test.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Or just look at your CEC and images of your soil. It looks like sand.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> You could always do a jar test.


😮 what a great idea


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > You could always do a jar test.
> ...


Also check a soil survey map for your exact location. The soil series on the map should give you a pretty good idea of what you have.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Soil surveys are good to an extent. They generally lose accuracy in subdivisions.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Squishy clay feeling mud and ground that feels like playdo when it rains tells me a lot lol


----------



## Buyanet (Feb 4, 2019)

Hey man, did you have the Soil Test done by Clemson? How long did it take for them to send it to you? Thanks!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Buyanet said:


> Hey man, did you have the Soil Test done by Clemson? How long did it take for them to send it to you? Thanks!


No, I used Waypoint Analytical. And it was like 2-3 days after they received the samples.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Buyanet said:
> 
> 
> > Hey man, did you have the Soil Test done by Clemson? How long did it take for them to send it to you? Thanks!
> ...


That's fast site one here locally in Summerville takes about 2 weeks. It goes to Ohio clc labs. If you don't mind riding to Monck Corner the test is $6 I'm not sure if the turnaround time.


----------



## Buyanet (Feb 4, 2019)

Hmmmm. Clemson received my soil sample Monday the 11th, haven't heard a peep yet. They also didn't cash my check. Guess I need to call


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

bigmks said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Buyanet said:
> ...


This was $33 for 6.


----------

